# Just called to get the "movers deal"



## bubbagumper6 (Aug 14, 2010)

I have 1 HDDVR and 1 regular HD receiver and the D* rep gave me a "free" upgrade on my reg receiver to another DVR. However I realize the upgrade was just to get me under another 24 month contract. Was that a good idea or should I have said no to the upgrade in favor of going month to month?

I'm also getting $10 off a month for ordering my AT&T dsl through their bundle department at the same time however that doesn't come until months 13-24 (kinda weird). Dunno if I would still get that without the new contract...thoughts?

I signed a 24 month lease at my new place so it's not like I'll be moving or anything before the D* contract is up and I don't have any complaints with them so...


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

It is worth the 24 Month commitment to me for another DVR instead of a standard receiver.

If you are happy with the free upgrade then it was a good deal.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

"Movers Connection" now requires a 12 month commitment regardless of you taking a reveiver so if you got a free DVR then I would be happy to extend 24 instead of 12 if you plan on staying anyway.


----------



## bubbagumper6 (Aug 14, 2010)

Someone else said doing the movers deal does NOT require a contract extension?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

At one point in time that was true but as of now it does require 12 month extention and 24 month if you take an advanced receiver upgrade.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

it does now for most cases


----------



## bubbagumper6 (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah I guess it's not a big deal then. I don't really record a TON of shows but being able to pause/rewind live TV sure is nice...

My order confirm says relocate existing hd dvr ird, relocate existing hd ird, and directv plus hd dvr so maybe they'll let me keep the old hd receiver for free? hehe, guy can hope


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

What model is the receiver?


----------



## bubbagumper6 (Aug 14, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> What model is the receiver?


I don't know, she didn't say...but I just now heard about the new HMC receivers and am wondering if instead of upgrading my hd receiver to a dvr if they'll let me upgrade my dvr to an hmc...seems like that would be a way more useful upgrade eh?


----------



## bubbagumper6 (Aug 14, 2010)

Also what the heck should I do with my old dish? My landlord won't give me my deposit back if I leave it so I have to remove it and do something with it...is it worth anything or should I just throw it away? D* said they didn't want it back, lol


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

bubbagumper6 said:


> Also what the heck should I do with my old dish? My landlord won't give me my deposit back if I leave it so I have to remove it and do something with it...is it worth anything or should I just throw it away? D* said they didn't want it back, lol


To appease your landlord remove the dish and take it to a recycling center.


----------



## bubbagumper6 (Aug 14, 2010)

Just called them back to see if I could somehow get the new HR34 Home Media Center DVR but the "best" he could do was $399...psh yeah right


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

bubbagumper6 said:


> Also what the heck should I do with my old dish? My landlord won't give me my deposit back if I leave it so I have to remove it and do something with it...is it worth anything or should I just throw it away? D* said they didn't want it back, lol


Maybe put it on craiglist or ebay, depending on what kind of dish/LNB it is you might be able to make some decent money. Or you can just give it away if you want. If you were near me I'd be interested in it if it were a Slimline dish with SWM LNB.


----------



## deadfred556 (Sep 27, 2014)

does any one know with the direct movers deal how you get the 60in tv free for the commersal


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

deadfred556 said:


> does any one know with the direct movers deal how you get the 60in tv free for the commersal


when has DirecTV advertised a freeTV with the mover's program?

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

That sucks that you get 1 year contract for moving, especially if your contract got renewed for a recent upgrade.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> That sucks that you get 1 year contract for moving, especially if your contract got renewed for a recent upgrade.


if you are currently under contract because you had a recent upgrade, a movers contract shouldn't matter since is only one year

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Right, contracts aren't consecutive, they are concurrent. So if you are 6 months into a two year contract for equipment, then get a one year movers contract, you essentially still are just under the original contract with 1.5 years remaining. It doesn't increase the ETF penalty. 

Now, if you had 11 months remaining on a 2 year contract, the movers would increase your contract length by a month. So basically the contract is whichever ends last.


----------

